# TV or Computer?



## coolguythampy (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am in a dilemma... I have around 45K-55K budget. My main aim is to watch movies. Mostly downloaded content from the internet.

Should I go with a computer with a large screen or a 32" TV and home theatre?

I currently have HP Laptop with 4 GB RAM, Core 2 DUO and Win 7 for my computing needs.

I was planning on a 32" SONY TV as I am a hardcore Sony fan. Do you have any alternate suggestions. I saw some threads. But can you point out models which are better in the 32" range?

I am looking for full HD TV if I shoudl go for one.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

when you have laptop .. go for a TV den..


----------



## coolguythampy (Mar 25, 2011)

I was thinking about that.... But if I go for a PC, then I can put on the computer at night for downloading etc....

But i think I am more inclined for a TV,... Can you suggest the best 32" LCD+ home theatre for under 60K?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

you can do overnight download on laptop too.. no prob in dat.. go for PC if u wnna do hardcore gamin..


----------



## coolguythampy (Mar 25, 2011)

No definitiely gaming is not my choice. I had a PS3 which I gave to my cousin since I was not interested in gaming.

Any suggestion on TV and HT model


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

options are many buddy 
samsung LCD LA32C650 - 48k (has internet on tv facility too)
or almost similar model LA32C630 - 43k(no internet)

you need DVD HT system for ur room?


----------



## coolguythampy (Mar 25, 2011)

> has internet on tv facility too


Internet TV will take a long time to become mainstream in India. So should I invest for that now itself? I will probably change the TV every 4-5 years



> you need DVD HT system for ur room?



Yes.. I would like to have a DVD HT system in my room. Not going for blu-ray now...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

> not Internet TV


i mean internet@TV.. experience web browsing, video calling and all that stuff on TV.. without connecting PC to it.. this TV has Rj-45 lan port on its rear.. connect your lan wire and access internet on this.. dnt knw in detail.. sori


----------



## coolguythampy (Mar 25, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> options are many buddy
> samsung LCD LA32C650 - 48k (has internet on tv facility too)
> or almost similar model LA32C630 - 43k(no internet)
> 
> you need DVD HT system for ur room?



samsung LCD LA32C650- Rs 54900
samsung LCD LA32C630- Rs 47900

This is what I see on their site


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

that inclusive of every taxes.. MRP..
when you will visit the market 


> samsung LCD LA32C650 - 48k (has internet on tv facility too)
> or almost similar model LA32C630 - 43k(no internet)


you will see this Cost.. you can check on google only if u want.. search for price..


----------



## coolguythampy (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw the cost of samsung LCD LA32C650 as 42K from QRS dealer site. Strange


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

^^some sites have such results too they add many others charges IMO to get the profit.. 
anyways try to search for price on compareindia , priceindia, naaptol, tolmol, etc etc... they are more reliable. if they are nt correct they will gve u the price range in which the product will fall


----------

